# Whats happened to multiquote?



## Stitch (Nov 6, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## Josh (Nov 6, 2007)

It's broken. I believe it will return when it has been fixed.  There's another thread in this forum about the bug.


----------



## Chris (Nov 6, 2007)

Giver Of Rusty Trombones said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm?



Clearly, you should listen to Josh, Giver of Rusty Trombones.


----------



## Josh (Nov 6, 2007)

Chris said:


> Clearly, you should listen to Josh, Giver of Rusty Trombones.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Nov 6, 2007)

WTF?!?!


----------



## playstopause (Nov 30, 2007)

So...

Will it ever be back?


----------



## Stitch (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, I really am missing it. Even if it didn't work 80% of the time, having to open multiple windows to quote from the same thread and then copy and past all your answers into one is a pain in the arse.

I may contribute just so I can prove this by makin 8 or 9 posts consecutively quoting different people.


----------



## Chris (Dec 5, 2007)

playstopause said:


> So...
> 
> Will it ever be back?



No.


----------



## Chris (Dec 5, 2007)

Stitch said:


> Yeah, I really am missing it. Even if it didn't work 80% of the time, having to open multiple windows to quote from the same thread and then copy and past all your answers into one is a pain in the arse.
> 
> I may contribute just so I can prove this by makin 8 or 9 posts consecutively quoting different people.



Well, that's too fucking bad.


----------

